# Weber Smokey Mountain Cooker 22.5"



## pepo211

I am about to pull the trigger on one of these guys http://www.virtualweberbullet.com/ please let me know if you have any first hand knowledge or experience with one. I have read tons and tons of great reviews on the internet but have never actually spoken to anyone that owns one. I have owned a beber gas grill for years and it is by far the best investment I have made on a grill. Please let me know what your PRO's and CON's are. I was going to buy a gatorpit or other brand of smoker but I usually dont cook for a very big group of people so I thought this would do (plus it is a little easier on the ole pocket book).

Thanks in advance...JP :brew:


----------



## PiratesCove

*22.5" Smoker*

I have one and LOVE it! My wife bought me one as a gift this past Christmas. It was on back order until the first of March!!! Once it finally arrived and I got the chance to use it...I wouldn't trade it! I have had 22.5" Weber (charcoal) Grills all my life, so I knew what kind of quality to expect. The smoker is so easy to use and creates amazing table fare! I have no problems keeping the temp around 250 for the entire smoke (with out adding more fuel). I have nothing bad to say about the smoker itself...however I have made some modification to mine to make it a little more "user friendly". I added some wheels to the bottom legs for easy movement and two side tables to set things on. I will take some picture of it this evening and post them. I have been meaning to post a full smoke (start to finish), just haven't had time.


----------



## PiratesCove

*Weber 22.4" Smoker Pictures*

Here are the pictures i spoke of... In the pictures ou will notice the wheels and the side table I added to my smoker. I actually have two side tables made...I just havent figured out what design I want on it.


----------



## flatsrat

*cool*

can the middle section be taken out so it can be used as a grill?


----------



## pepo211

Hey Pirates Cove I just ordered my WSM yesterday....That table on the side is awesome man I might have to pay for your insight on helping me build one of those!!!


----------



## PiratesCove

*Smoker as a grill*



flatsrat said:


> can the middle section be taken out so it can be used as a grill?


I haven't used it that way...yet, but I guess you could. The only down fall would be the height of the grill.


----------



## PiratesCove

*Sunday Smoke*

Here is some picture of a 6 lb brisket I smoked this past Sunday for about 5 1/2 hrs. I used the Minion Method to fire up my smoker with about a half bag of briquettes. It kept a consistent temperature around 250-300. I actually had to close two of the three vents so it wouldn't go any higher than 300!


----------



## KillaHookset

My BIL is looking for a smoker out in AZ, I told him about the WSM 22 and also the Pro-Q 20 which in my opinion looks like a better built unit


----------



## Speckled Horn

*I highly recommend the WSM*

I've had one of the smaller 18" WSM's for the last 6 years. My FIL gave it to me for Christmas. He does quite a bit of competition smoking and says many of the guys that travel and compete use the WSM's. My experience has been great. That little smoker will hold a 250 temp for hours on end. Pretty amazing. My dad has a $2k Pitts and Spitts smoker and it doesn't do near what the WSM will. I've cooked a full packer and a huge pork butt along with 2 racks of ribs all at once on my WSM. It will smoke some meat! The website you quote below is the holy grail of knowledge on BBQ'ing and smoking, IMO.

I'd make the investment in a heartbeat. Good luck.



pepo211 said:


> I am about to pull the trigger on one of these guys http://www.virtualweberbullet.com/ please let me know if you have any first hand knowledge or experience with one. I have read tons and tons of great reviews on the internet but have never actually spoken to anyone that owns one. I have owned a beber gas grill for years and it is by far the best investment I have made on a grill. Please let me know what your PRO's and CON's are. I was going to buy a gatorpit or other brand of smoker but I usually dont cook for a very big group of people so I thought this would do (plus it is a little easier on the ole pocket book).
> 
> Thanks in advance...JP :brew:


----------



## pepo211

Thanks to all of you guys for the input.....I pulled the trigger on the 22.5 WSM and it just arrived yesterday. I can't wait to try it out for my first smoke. I am leaving town this week but next weekend lookout.....Ribs/Chickens will be first then maybe some Pork butts over brisket....I will post pics as soon as it happens.

Pepo


----------



## Mantaray

I have been wanting a smoke pit but don't want a bulky one since I already have a large gas grill in my patio. This one looks good & compact but the price is beyond my target price of no more than $200. Is there a smaller smoke pit in the market? I have been to Lowes, Home Depot, Walmart, Sams Club but haven't seen a compact & cheap smoker.


----------



## Charles Helm

There are a number of cheaper bullet-type smokers. They generally need some work (adding vents, better sealing, etc.). If you look at some of the BBQ boards you will see a reference to the ECB smokers (extremely cheap Brinkmann) and what alterations people do for better performance.

Here is one thread with some links.

Kmart and Sears used to have cheaper versions like the WSM but I think Sears cleared them out. I imagine they also need some tinkering to work best.

Just passing the info along as I have not gone very far down that road.

A lot of guys seem to build Upright Drum Smokers (UDS). Link.


----------



## pepo211

I finally learned how to post pics.......since i bought my WSM i have done about 4 cooks so far. This smoker is awesome I did a brisket last weekend on an overnight cook. All you have to do is load the WSM and then set your vents properly, add the meat and go to sleep. I put the brisket on at 12:30am and the temp was reading about 240.....I fell asleep and woke up at 6:00am and the WSm was still reading 235.....This thing is mind boggling. Hope you guys enjoy the pics.........

PEPO

WSM about to be lit










I have 1/2 chimney of lit charcoal laid on top of 12lbs of kingsford lump then I added 3 nice pieces of pecan for smoke flavor.









Pic of my two therms....one is built in on the WSM th other is something I found in pantry (wedding gift)









This is my first smoke and I have ribs on for 6 hours and chicken on for about 2.5.....









I am smoking some ribs right now and I will post pics soon......oh yea its rainin here in Richmond and I am still smokin on the WSM:brew:


----------



## salth2o

Looking good!

Many of the guys at this website (www.bbq-brethren.com) love their WSM.


----------

